# My Water Heater



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

WTF, not getting full use of my gas water heater, seems luck warm. what the heck could be wrong with it. :laughing:

Do ya think the dip tube needs replaced, should I ask all the GC's on ct that do plumbing, but not licensed to do plumbing how to fix it. :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds like it needs turned up. Might have to leave a faucet trickle or plug the t&p valve when you do this.:laughing:

Hope it's not an AO smith. You'll be cleaning aerators for a while.


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZon.com. The Moderator of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumber's to discuss issues and topics related to the business of terd herding and laying serious pipe. Many of our professional plumbers are also members at ShutUpandWritetheCheck.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been hosed.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

:laughing::laughing:^^^:laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hot water is over rated.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe you should UPGRADE.:jester:


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Just tee off a heat line then you don't need a water heater and save tons of money on your energy bill.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Acording to my wife its a hot water heater so in her eyes water is already hot when in gets to the heater....lol so do away with it!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Procrastinating here, have not tried to fix it yet.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Ron...... Call a Plumber!!! :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There I fixed it, it was the dip tube, just as I suspected. :blink:


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> There I fixed it, it was the dip tube, just as I suspected. :blink:


You're good, have you ever thought about a career in plumbing?


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

You sure it wasn't the dip owner?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Now all I need is some chips to go with that dip.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I wondered why all my aerators where getting plugged up around the house, wonder if I can get in on that case action suit that was once available.


----------



## tciplumber (Aug 27, 2008)

Did you pay the gas bill??? ha ha


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

tciplumber said:


> Did you pay the gas bill??? ha ha


Is this a trick question?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

wILL YOU WARRANTY THAT REPAIR?/?:whistling2:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Probably the result of the utility company ceasing service to said residence due to the inept ability to make monetary payments to said company to maintain said supply of gas. My response would be to contact the local utility providing said service and settling with them any debts incured upon the bill and therefore restoring service to said residense. Future note would be to maintain the flow of currency to said utility company thereby hindering any further attempts to stop the said utility company from supplying service to said address. Then there should be an uninterupted flow of hot water through the variouse outlets at said residense. 

In otherwords, pay the damn bill!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I think you all have been drinking too much booze. :laughing:


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm sure USP is passed out drunk. I think the monkey typed that. If so, I'm no longer afraid of the gun, but the legal jargon scares the fool out of me.

And no, you can't hide under the table with me. This is my table, go find one of your own!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh, passed out but woke up with one hell of a head ach!


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

*Water heater*

I had the same problem once until I realized my water heater was an electtric and flipped the breaker haha:thumbup:


----------



## mednick (Sep 10, 2008)

Turn The Cold Water On


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

plumbingpaul said:


> I had the same problem once until I realized my water heater was an electtric and flipped the breaker haha:thumbup:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

"Gol dang if this gas water heater isn't a piece of crap..... Oh wait..." :laughing:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Ron,

Check the bearings in the bottom of the tank.......:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> Ron,
> 
> Check the bearings in the bottom of the tank.......:thumbsup::laughing:


:laughing: Your a funny guy. Now if I can find them. :laughing:


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

It'd be fun to know how many homeowners might read a thread like this and go looking for their water heater bearings. I might start offering to replace WH bearings in a CL ad...


----------

